# DA Spring Showcase



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 21, 2018)

Schedules are out.


----------



## outside! (Mar 21, 2018)

But good luck finding them...


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM (Mar 21, 2018)

Filter using Team name, Date range (April 6th thru April 10th) and Age group.

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=MzgzNDM0MA==&partialGames=0


----------



## tugs (Mar 21, 2018)

Having trouble finding list of scouts attending...definitely not as easy as ECNL was...


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 21, 2018)

http://www.ussoccerda.com/college-coach-scout-check-in

Early list


----------



## outside! (Mar 21, 2018)

Yahoo! DD's team is not going to NC!


----------



## Josep (Mar 21, 2018)

Hopefully it will be like Florida.  We had 140 something schools at our 3 games.  Was a great time.  Good luck to everyone in North Carolina.


----------

